# Basic Ergo Frame



## Northerner

I recently finished a Baltic Birch "basic ergo" frame. If you like the shape you can open the template in "MS-Paint" and resize to your liking and then print it out. My example is 5 5/8" high and has 2 3/8" between the forks.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Dayhiker

This would be a good frame for anyone to start with. You can see that it won't be too difficult to make, and by the size mentioned it is clear that it will be a nice shooter for most hands. Good basic pattern, Northerner.


----------



## Rapier

I agree with Dayhiker. It's a classic frame full of functionallity. I really have to do more of that myself. My last catty took around 16hrs to complete and I'll probably only put bands on it for a few test shots then retire it to my collection. Well it's an art as well for some and I spend alot more time making than shooting... Silly me!
Nice finish there Northerner, Keep it up mate.


----------



## Hrawk

I like it a lot.

I put the following PDF together for you, sized to your specs.


----------



## tubeman

Very nice design there


----------



## Northerner

Thanks Hawk! That will be useful.

Thanks tubeman.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## FWV2

Think I'll give this one a try!

Thanks for sharing the template!

Fwv2.


----------



## bigron

very nice plinker


----------



## Northerner

This is an older posting. The original ergo frame went on a diet and trimmed down a bit. I also glued an oak bottom on the grip.


----------



## Tag

This slingshot is beautiful to me. Simple clean lines. Natural grain nice finish. Tried to bring up template, but no luck. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Northerner

Hi Tag... The template PDF should open with Adobe Reader. It still seems to work for me.


----------



## Tag

I gave all my Dads wood working tools away after he passed. When I started slingshots I decided then not to get into making them. I'm satisfied just shooting them and admiring others work. In fact I just modified a drawing of a Bill Hays slingshot and sent it to him to make. I just wanted to compliment you on beautiful slingshot. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## mopper

This looks almost identical to the Feral Catapult's Tackhammer ...?


----------



## PeterW

wow, basic frame or not, you did a great job! i'll use that!


----------

